# Early Adders or not



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I've been monitoring the same site on and off for 30+ years.

The Males are normally making an appearance by now but we have had snow on the ground almost continually since early December.

They'll be late this year!

This is that the hibernacula look like at present


















For those not familiar with Adders, yes they are sometimes out and about when there is snow still though I've only seen it once in 30 years.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i reckon it'll be a little while yet.

on saturday i was wondering about the reptiles - i look out for common lizards. the air, even in the sheltered spots, was still too cold. i think the snow/ice/rain on the ground will keep the temps a bit low.

should be soon though, a couple of good days and we'll be there.

great that you can monitor that site. hope you have a good season.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

laurencea said:


> i reckon it'll be a little while yet.
> 
> on saturday i was wondering about the reptiles - i look out for common lizards. the air, even in the sheltered spots, was still too cold. i think the snow/ice/rain on the ground will keep the temps a bit low.
> 
> ...


Looks like this week will see another heavy fall of snow up here i the north so the Adders are likely to be at least two weeks later for me this year!

I'm hope to see a few before I go chasing cobras in south Africa in March!


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm hope to see a few before I go chasing cobras in south Africa in March!

lucky sone so would love to see cobras in wild but not experianced to chase them lol would love to watch from a safe distance though


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> Looks like this week will see another heavy fall of snow up here i the north so the Adders are likely to be at least two weeks later for me this year!
> 
> I'm hope to see a few before I go chasing cobras in south Africa in March!


i think you need to stay here and let me go and see the cobras... or i (and all my camera gear) can go and look out for the adders. it's only right.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm going out to my local Grass Snake territory at the weekend, I'll post up here if I see any!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> I'm going out to my local Grass Snake territory at the weekend, I'll post up here if I see any!


Grass snakes are normally later to emerge than Adders so its unlikely you'll find them but good luck


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

well came home from work this morning and the snow which has been lingering around my area was still on the ground. I woke up at about dinner time it had all gone and its around 10 degrees outside, even the heater in my snake room had not been on, so if we get another couple of days like this i may have a look over Cannock Chase on sunday


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

it's slightly mild here now. the forecast for saturday is sun, so lizard hunting i will go!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

the sun didn't really appear here and the heavy rain has knocked the temperature down... still, i did see a crocus, so spring might be soon.

maybe next week will see a lizard sighting for me. hope so.


----------

